# Anyone shoot a CVA optima..Good or bad ??



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone here shoot the CVA Optima ?? My brother just bought one and was wondering if there was anything he should know ?? He is not new to muzzle loading just to this gun... Thank Guys / Gals...


----------



## rattletot (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, I purchased a new Optima Pro last year with a Bergara barrel it is a nice gun and a great shooter I put a Burris Fullfield ll 3x9x40 on it a very nice scope for the $$$.


----------



## mudvr1212 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have the Optima Elite and I love it!!! My friend and his dad have the Wolf's and they haven't had any troubles with them either.

It's a very good gun, but I've noticed that the finish is a bit thin. Just about anything that rubs it makes a mark. Most of them are still there on mine!:rant: It's used for hunting so it's not a big deal though.

I do wish they would have made the breech lever more forward on the trigger guard. Sometimes, it will hit my finger and I'll M/F a bit. :evilsmile


----------



## txvstar (Dec 10, 2009)

Father-in-law has an optima pro .45 , he has had great success with 100gr pyrodex (pellets) and 225 grain powerbelts. It has minimal recoil and overall although it is a hefty gun it is nicely balanced and can be fired comfortably from a standing posistion if needed. 

Quite honestly he doesnt clean it like he should and there is some pitting on close inspection due to lack of cleaning as well as the nickel finish has seemed to wear through in places. All around im sure its a gun he will be able to give to his son 5 or 6 years down the road when he gets the itch to upgrade.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Girlfriend shoots an Elite, love it.. Awesome shooter with essentially any quality sabot we have tried. It does prefer 100g as to 150 g.

No problems with the gun so far in 2 years.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

U cant go wrong

I shoot the Optima Pro

100gr total 777pellets 
250gr Shockwave EZglide
777 primer

Go get you some.... deer.


----------



## UP2IT (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the optima pro nickle finish thumb hole stock and i love this gun and not just because i have one. This gun shoots great and with the break down action it is easy to clean and inspect. I know it's not the top of the line gun but for the average guy it's a great buy imo. My gun shoots great with 100 gr. pyrodex and 295 gr. powerbelts


----------



## rattletot (Feb 19, 2009)

270grn Platinium Powerbelts with 90grns of loose 777 and also 250grn Hornady SST's with a Crushed Ribbed Sabot over 95grns 777


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks guy's...I will pass it along...I guess I forgot to ask what model it was..lol...Anyway Im sure he will be happy with the responses so far..I will also pass along the info. on what sabot's and powder charge you guy's are useing..Not sure what he has already from his other muzzle loading stuff..Not sure what scope he has..I dont think he has one yet just the fiber optic sights..The one thing he complianed about was something to do with the ram rod..He said it folds in half or something ??? he didnt like that very much..Thanks again...


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

My brother has two, one in 50 cal. ML and one in .270, Seems to be nice rifles, a little heavy, and the trigger is a little stiff for me but he shoots them well.
Why did he buy two rifles when he could have just bought the extra barrel? Got me, that's just him.


----------



## mudvr1212 (Nov 3, 2008)

The ramrod un screws to lengthen another 3 inches or so. It's not the fastest thing to reload, but put it where it should be and you won't need a follow up.

I'm personally using a 300 gr. Barnes Epander MZ bullet (which are fairly hard to push down) over 87 gr. of Blackhorn 209 powder. Gun shoots like a dream and hardly has any recoil. The recoil pads on them are VERY soft.


Maybe he bought two because once you swap barrels, you SHOULD go shoot to make sure you're still sighted in. I hunt in rifle and shotgun zones and really like using my MZ down here and rifle up North. The gun sometimes get a bit off left or right and needs some tuning after a swap.


I picked my Optima Elite .50 mz/ 30.06 combo up at Dick's for $350!!!Can't beat that for two guns! It also has the thumb-hole stock, which I like.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

The one I had did not have a very good trigger about 6 or 7 Lbs. otherwise a good gun. Bud


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

ive had 2 and they where both great! i wanted the thumb hole stock so sold my first one to buy the second one. 100 grains is all i use and it is the most accurate gun i shoot or maybe the most comfortable one i have either way i really like mine


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a 50 cal apollo and 50 cal magnum both by CVA and use 90 grains in each. Both are very accurate well made guns. Love them both. Have had them for about 10 years now.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks again guy's for the input.He is pretty happy with it so far...All of 4 days now..lol..He was impressed with it at the range and hopefully this weekend with a deer or two..


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the optima pro in 50 cal with a nikon buckmasters 3x9x40 scope and shoot 100 grains of 777 pellets with powerbelt 223 grain bullets. I know alot of people on this site dislike the powerbelt bullets, I shoot 1-1/2" groups at 100 yards and have taken 3 deer with this set up.


----------



## ruffin'it (Aug 7, 2007)

My dad shoots the CVA Optima in .50 cal. He has had zero problems with it and takes Whitetail with it nearly every year. It seems to be very accurate as well. I own a CVA Kodiak Pro in .45 cal and have found it to also be a dependable deer bagger.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

The only down fall, that I can find, is the finish. The blue on mine is pitted, but the deer don't seem to care about that.


----------

